# Birds in Stanley Park, Vancouver, BC



## Milky (Jun 19, 2010)

So went for a walk in Stanley Park again, hoping to see some playfull racoons in order to get some shot... couldn't find any for some reason, and the beavers were a bit shy, so took some birds shot instead... Never really took bird shot before, do you think that is worth something?


----------



## flea77 (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice for your first shots. I really like the first one.

Allan


----------



## Milky (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you! These little ones are hyper, it is really hard to try to have their head / eyes in the sun, and the focus and the proper squaring....


----------



## samuelpaul11 (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the second one. I see that There is being sun shade on the bird, So It is little hard to captured photos, But You have captured very sharp photos. I have tried more to capture photos in the sun light But I can not get good result.


----------



## Milky (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks. I need more practice but havent got a chance to shoot many birds since then.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, the raccoons around there can be hard to find, but they are well fed (fat) when you do see them...so they're not that hard to spot.  

Also, watch our for the swans around there.  They are huge and some of them get get aggressive if they think you have food.


----------



## Milky (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for the warning! Did manage to get some pictures of the tame ones in stanley park in Vancouver, but now I will have to wait for another trip to North America since I'm back in Europe!

Swam tend to get aggressive over here too.


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 18, 2011)

The second one is very nice.....


----------



## Milky (Aug 15, 2014)

Cheers


----------

